# FS - ~250gallon glass tank + metal stand @ $200



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

YES, price is "$200" firm, not a typo. I am helping my friend to sell his glass tank + matching metal stand. Tank dimension is 6ft x 2ft x 3ft (around 250g I think) and glass is 5/8" thick. Metal stand is same length and width and about 3ft tall. Tank is in excellent condition, although the tank is emptied for few year, but it is keep inside the house. There shouldn't be any scratch on the glass and tank do hold water back then. It is previous used as saltwater tank. From what I know, there is 2 drilled holes located at the bottom back corner. 

It is a super deal, but please do consider how you going to move the tank home before buying it, and hope you have experience on how to move such a big tank. It will not be a simple job that can be done by 2 or 3 guys. Tank weight around 500lb itself, and need to go upstair before it can exit to the backyard. I had check with few moving companies and they charge around $300 for moving the tank. PM me if interest. I will try to ask my friend for picture on the tank. But I checked in person few days ago and it is such a HUGE tank. (to be honest, I would take it home already if it can be lift up by 2 of us)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what a deal! wish I had the room myself. Somebody gonna have a big tank to show off soon


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

It is a super deal. I only wish I had trained harder in the exercise room, then I could bring this home already.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow sweet deal! Wish i had the space! Good luck with the sale, i'm sure it wont take you long to move it at that price


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Argh! If only I was moving now and not in Sept!!! Great deal, sure it will sell soon....


----------



## Shrimp Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

Any pics of this beauty?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

id take it tomorrow if you were closer


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

pending for pickup...


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will Take It For Sure PM Me If I Can Pick Up.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

still available?


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

sold. Please close it. Thanks!


----------

